# Jaws 3d photo op



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

" I think we're going to need a bigger boat" I got the shark jaw on CraigsList a few months ago and decided to give it a make-over. http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/88760-craigslist.html I had to do some repairs, but over all it was in good condition.http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/89104-little-help-please.html I painted the jaws and skelly with WildFire florescent paint. http://www.wildfirefx.com/rave-paint.html For an added touch, I put some of my home made latex seaweed also painted with the WildFire paint.
It glows like crazy under black light and is really creepy when the chromadepth 3D glasses are worn. More pics in my album http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/bobzilla-albums-jaws.html Just when you thought it was safe to go back in the water.....

Before....









After.....


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

I love it! It really came out great.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Thank you ! PS... thanks for the wetsuit 



halstaff said:


> I love it! It really came out great.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

That cracks me up! Very nice job! I like.


----------



## Glyphen2010 (Aug 30, 2010)

Wow! you can find anything on Craigslist! By chance, did you see my Ex-wife on there? she owes me 20K in child Spt! But seriously, that's one of the most unique things I've seen in a haunt!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Very unique idea. It is so cool to see so many photo ops popping up now. I think the kids will love it and adults too. Very nice job!!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks everyone !


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

very cool it would be cool if he'd chew on the diver LOL but that is a unique prop and I dig it!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The skelly diver is a hilarious addition to this piece - this will be a fun photo-op for your visitors.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

its awesome! the skellie was a great touch!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Looks good! That'll be great for the kids!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

LOL  If I knew how to make it chew, that would be pretty cool !



morbid mike said:


> very cool it would be cool if he'd chew on the diver LOL but that is a unique prop and I dig it!!!!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

That is very cool and a perfect picture spot. Jaws scared the life out of me when I saw that movie and I still want to be nowhere near sharks or the ocean.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks all


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

What a great and unique photo-op! Looks awesome!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Very cool!


----------

